# [Umfrage] Wie findet ihr Nvidia´s 3D-Vision?



## kreids (6. August 2010)

*[Umfrage] Wie findet ihr Nvidia´s 3D-Vision?*

Umfrage,
was haltet ihr von Nvdia 3D Vision.
falls ihr es schlecht findet begründet es bitte,aber auch was ihr gut findet begündet es.
wer hat es schon.
wer will es sich noch anschaffen.
wer will nix davon wissen.

bin gespannt auf das ergebniss!

[x] habe es schon und bin zufrieden damit,
ich finde das game wirkt dann als ob mann mittendrin ist,und ich mag diese tollen effekte wenn einem die sachen um die ohren fliegen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr davon*

Die Antwortmöglichkeiten sind natürlich zwiespältig. Sicher isses toll, ABER da es IMHO viel zu teuer ist, interessiert es mich einfach nicht. Man braucht nen passenden TFT, ne Brille und ne Karte, die doppelt so stark ist wie eine Karte für "2D", die auf den gewünschten Einstellungen genug FPS bringt.

Man könnte daher (aktuell) fast sagen, dass es ein Reinfall ist. Aber halt nur finanziell


----------



## Gast XXXX (6. August 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr davon*

[x] interresiert mich nicht


----------



## ShortyLimits (6. August 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr davon*

Nvidia 3D Vision ist klasse werds mir wohl demnächst holen.


----------



## rabe08 (6. August 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr davon*

[x] interessiert mich NOCH nicht

Das CD-ROM-LW war damals mit Rebell Assault dran - wenn das Killer-Game kommte, kann ich es mir schon vorstellen.


----------



## Schmicki (6. August 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr davon*

[x] interessiert mich NOCH nicht

Keine Ahnung, ob sich der 3D-Hype durchsetzt. Noch ist der Spaß aber viel zu teuer. Erstmal abwarten, wo die Reise hingeht. Wenn es sich durchsetzt, kann man sich sowieso nicht mehr dem entziehen. Daher einfach entspannt abwarten und sich von der 3D-Welle überrollen lassen.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. August 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr davon*

Mein Bruder hatte 2 Nvdia 3D Vision Brillen und wir haben damit Left for dead 2 gezockt..
Ich finde es genial. die fps "halbieren" sich zwar (nicht wirklich) aber der spielspass verdoppelt sich!

p.s. auch aoe 3 oder bf sehen genial aus....

gruss kühlprofi


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr davon*

Benenn den Thread doch mal bitte um...! 

"Was haltet ihr davon" ist wenig aussagekräftig... -.-

Wie wäre es mit: "Eure Meinung zu Nvidia´s 3D-Vision?"
oder [Umfrage] Wie findet ihr Nvidia´s 3D-Vision?


[x] interresiert mich nicht


----------



## Ahab (6. August 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr davon*

[X] Nvidia 3D Vision ist klasse, aber leider (noch?) zu teuer. Ich würds gern mal ausprobieren.


----------



## zøtac (6. August 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr davon*

[X] Interressiert mich nicht
Wenn ich 3D will geh ich ins 3D Kino, ich bezahl doch keine 1000€ um Spiele in 3D zu spielen was mich warscheinlich am anfang sowieso total stören würde^^


----------



## ghostadmin (6. August 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr davon*

Der Threadtitel ist ja mal echt aussagekräftig.... 

[X]Interessiert mich nicht.


----------



## kreids (6. August 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr davon*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Benenn den Thread doch mal bitte um...!
> 
> "Was haltet ihr davon" ist wenig aussagekräftig... -.-
> 
> ...




ist umbennant! war wirklich en dummer titel.war auch schon spät und ich war wohl sehr einfallslos.
bis jetzt ist es ja reltiv gemischt bzw nur noch zu teuer.

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (6. August 2010)

*AW: was haltet ihr davon*



kreids schrieb:


> ist umbennant! war wirklich en dummer titel.war auch schon spät und ich war wohl sehr einfallslos.
> bis jetzt ist es ja reltiv gemischt bzw nur noch zu teuer.
> 
> mfg


 

Super, danke dir 

Naja, die Technik steckt noch in den Kinderschuhen...

Wenns aber bei Crysis 2 damit klappt, will ich auch sowas...


----------



## maGic (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wie findet ihr Nvidia´s 3D-Vision?*

habe einmal probiert....es ist ok

besser Elsa Revelator mit 200Hz Crt Monitor.

Manko: nach halbe zockstunde dröhnte meine Schädel.

Falls man wissen wo solcher Brille kaufen kann: gibt schon seit ca 10 Jahre nicht mehr zu kaufen, nur noch gebraucht.


----------



## kühlprofi (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wie findet ihr Nvidia´s 3D-Vision?*



> Manko: nach halbe zockstunde dröhnte meine Schädel.


 
Das hat was^^ war bei mir am Anfang auch so.. mein Bruder sagte mir man gewöhnt sich daran und es ist auch eine einstellungssache..
Das kann auch von Mensch zu Mensch variieren (Augenstellung etc,,,)
Spass top - preis flop


----------



## alm0st (6. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wie findet ihr Nvidia´s 3D-Vision?*

[x] interresiert mich nicht


----------



## Own3r (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wie findet ihr Nvidia´s 3D-Vision?*

Für mich ist dieses 3D eigentlich unnütz, da man sehr viel Geld investieren muss um so ein bissschen 3D zu haben


----------



## stefan.net82 (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wie findet ihr Nvidia´s 3D-Vision?*

(x) für mich ist das uninteressant


----------



## Sash (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wie findet ihr Nvidia´s 3D-Vision?*

naja wär ne nette spielerei, muß aber nicht sein.


----------



## Jan565 (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wie findet ihr Nvidia´s 3D-Vision?*

[X] Interessiert mich nicht

3D wozu ich noch eine Brille brauche ist für mich unnütz. Gibt doch schon Fernseher die können 3D auch ohne jegliches zubehör darstellen. Aber zu den Preisen, werde ich es mir frühstens in 10Jahren mal holen, fals es sich durchsetzen sollte.


----------



## Per4mance (7. August 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wie findet ihr Nvidia´s 3D-Vision?*

[X] Interessiert mich nicht


ich hatte damals als die elsa revelator rausgekommen ist eine und das war ganz nett. lang hab ich die auch net benutzt und die war ja recht billig. für mich glaube ich nicht das das länger halt mit der nvidia technik. da es langfristing sich nicht wirklich oft verkauft und wieder in der nische verschwindet.


----------



## guna7 (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [Umfrage] Wie findet ihr Nvidia´s 3D-Vision?*

[x] interresiert mich nicht


----------

